# A quick vid of my setup



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Just a quick video of my emersed setup.
It is several month old now, but will give you an idea of what Im doing

Enjoy

Simon


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey! Nice plants!

How do you embed videos? What is the syntax for it?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that's really nice. You can tell that you have had those plants going in there for a while.

Wouldn't it be cool to plant nice healthy crypts like that right into the floor of the tank with very shallow water, to make a real scape?

I have also wondered about video. I am surprised that people don't post them in here more.


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Zapins said:


> Hey! Nice plants!
> 
> How do you embed videos? What is the syntax for it?


Click you tube icon on message or google icon when replying or creating message.
Insert url for vid
Done
eg [ YOUTUBE]insert video URL here[ /YOUTUBE]

The video was recorded several months ago.
They have gron much more and flowered since then.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> Hey that's really nice. You can tell that you have had those plants going in there for a while.
> 
> Wouldn't it be cool to plant nice healthy crypts like that right into the floor of the tank with very shallow water, to make a real scape?
> 
> I have also wondered about video. I am surprised that people don't post them in here more.


I agree with all of the above cool Idea for a tank, great looking plants.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Feb 27, 2008)

nice set up. how much light do you have over the big tank?


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks
Lighting is just 3 X 30watt T8 6500k

Its an AquaOne tank, it is just the standard lighting that this tank comes with.


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

This is what my tank looks like today


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

Everything looks very healthy. Great job!


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

I actually typed "nice" in all caps (and I meant it) but it got converted to lower case.

You don't often see a grow out tank that looks like it isn't a grow out tank 

Very, very nice.


----------



## supasi (Jul 20, 2009)

Thought Id add a few updated pics

Full tank


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

You got some good lush growth there!


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice plants!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Very cool setups!!


----------

